# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  عقب ماندن و كاهش انگيزه در روند اجراي برنامه ريزي روزانه و هفتگي؟

## safer1

در كنار برنامه هاي كلي ازمون هاي ازمايشي هر فرد برنامه ريزي شخصي و روزانه انجام مي ده اما دو سه روز كه از برنامه بعضي دروس عقب مي مونم  كل برنامه رو رها ميكنم  راه حل چيه ؟  در طول يكسال كه هميشه ادم سر حال نيست درس بخونه  شما كه روند ثابتي در مطالعه تون دارين چطور  انگيزه تون رو حفظ ميكنيد ؟

----------


## Bano.m

> در كنار برنامه هاي كلي ازمون هاي ازمايشي هر فرد برنامه ريزي شخصي و روزانه انجام مي ده اما دو سه روز كه از برنامه بعضي دروس عقب مي مونم  كل برنامه رو رها ميكنم  راه حل چيه ؟  در طول يكسال كه هميشه ادم سر حال نيست درس بخونه  شما كه روند ثابتي در مطالعه تون دارين چطور  انگيزه تون رو حفظ ميكنيد ؟


تا حدودی سوال منم هست...

----------


## sardare azmoon

> در كنار برنامه هاي كلي ازمون هاي ازمايشي هر فرد برنامه ريزي شخصي و روزانه انجام مي ده اما دو سه روز كه از برنامه بعضي دروس عقب مي مونم  كل برنامه رو رها ميكنم  راه حل چيه ؟  در طول يكسال كه هميشه ادم سر حال نيست درس بخونه  شما كه روند ثابتي در مطالعه تون دارين چطور  انگيزه تون رو حفظ ميكنيد ؟


من همیشه گفتم حجمی خوندن ( که سانی که طبق برنامه آزمون ها پیش میرن حجمی میخونند ) کاملا غلطه یکی از بدیهاش همینه که شما فررمودید
به نظر من حجمی پیش نرید ساعتی پیش برید یعنی مثلا بگید 8 ساعت درس میخونم حالا هر حجمی که تو این 8 ساعت تونستید مطالعه کنید

----------


## Catman

> در كنار برنامه هاي كلي ازمون هاي ازمايشي هر فرد برنامه ريزي شخصي و روزانه انجام مي ده اما دو سه روز كه از برنامه بعضي دروس عقب مي مونم  كل برنامه رو رها ميكنم  راه حل چيه ؟  در طول يكسال كه هميشه ادم سر حال نيست درس بخونه  شما كه روند ثابتي در مطالعه تون دارين چطور  انگيزه تون رو حفظ ميكنيد ؟


منم پارسال همینطور بودم و سعی میکردم فقط طبق برنامه بخونم و گاهی اصلا به عمق مطلب فکر نمیکردم و دوست داشتم فقط تایم ثبت کنم و هرروز تعداد درس بیشتر بخونم.(برنامم هفته ای یا دوهفته یکبار بود)طبق برنامه خوندن خیلی عالیه ولی زمانیکه برنامه مناسب و ایده الی داشته باشین ولی اگر تعداد دروس  دربرنامه روزانه بخصوص در اوایل خوندنتون زیاد باشه چون هنوز مغز عادت نکرده شاید دو سه روز و بعضا یک هفته خیلی با انرژی بخونین ولی کم کم اون حس ازبین میره چون بدون هیچ امادگی اولیه فشار اوردین و درروز چند درس مختلف رو خوندین و فقط مغزتون ورودی داشته و استراحتی نداشته.سعی کنین یک دید کلی نسبت به برنامه داشته باشین مثلا بگین در طی این ماه باید این دروس رو تا فلان جا بخونم بعدش روزانه برنامه ریزی کنین تا اگر یک روز به هر دلیلی کمتر درس خوندین روز بعد یا حتی چند روز بعد بتونین جبران کنین و این امید جبران وجود داشته باشه اینطوری انرژی میگیرین که جبران کنین و کم کم هم میتونین با این شیوه تایم خوندن روزانتون رو بالا ببرین.
موفق باشین.... .

----------


## Dayi javad

> من همیشه گفتم حجمی خوندن ( که سانی که طبق برنامه آزمون ها پیش میرن حجمی میخونند ) کاملا غلطه یکی از بدیهاش همینه که شما فررمودید
> به نظر من حجمی پیش نرید ساعتی پیش برید یعنی مثلا بگید 8 ساعت درس میخونم حالا هر حجمی که تو این 8 ساعت تونستید مطالعه کنید


حجمی - ساعتی بهترین کار !!!!

شما باید تو یک زمان معین یک حجم معین رو بخونی !این باعث افزایش سرعت میشه !!

حجمی خوندن به تنهایی باعث میشه بعضی درسا زیاد وقت ببرن !
ساعتی خوندن به تنهایی سرعت مطالعه رو خیلی کاهش میده!!

ساعتی     خوندن به تنهایی ی بدی دیگ هم داره این ک نگاه فرد فقط به ساعت ک کی تمام میش !و این باعث میشه تمرکز کافی هنگام مطالعه نباش

----------


## sardare azmoon

> حجمی - ساعتی بهترین کار !!!!
> 
> شما باید تو یک زمان معین یک حجم معین رو بخونی !این باعث افزایش سرعت میشه !!
> 
> حجمی خوندن به تنهایی باعث میشه بعضی درسا زیاد وقت ببرن !
> ساعتی خوندن به تنهایی سرعت مطالعه رو خیلی کاهش میده!!
> 
> ساعتی     خوندن به تنهایی ی بدی دیگ هم داره این ک نگاه فرد فقط به ساعت ک کی تمام میش !و این باعث میشه تمرکز کافی هنگام مطالعه نباش


البته من کاملا خلاف نظر شما رو دارم و حجمی - ساعتی خوندن رو بسیار بد میدونم چون کیفیت رو فوق العاده کاهش میده و این بدترین چیزیه که یک داوطلب ممکنه داشته باشه

----------


## Nima1220

منم همچین مشکلی دارم. با تجربه ها لطفا پاسخ بدن

----------


## Dayi javad

> البته من کاملا خلاف نظر شما رو دارم و حجمی - ساعتی خوندن رو بسیار بد میدونم چون کیفیت رو فوق العاده کاهش میده و این بدترین چیزیه که یک داوطلب ممکنه داشته باشه


ب خاطر همین ک شدی سر دار آزمون !!!

روش خودتو عمل کن ایشالا نتیجه بگییری!!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ب خاطر همین ک شدی سر دار آزمون !!!
> 
> روش خودتو عمل کن ایشالا نتیجه بگییری!!


 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
به من تکه میندازی داداش 
دمت گرم  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dayi javad

> به من تکه میندازی داداش 
> دمت گرم


 :Yahoo (2):  شوخی کردم داداش !!!!! من خودم ی کنکوری چن آتیشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

سردار داداش تو ک اینقد کنکور دادی تا حالا رتبه ی بدم داشتی ؟؟ یا همشون رتبه هات خوب بوده؟؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سردار داداش تو ک اینقد کنکور دادی تا حالا رتبه ی بدم داشتی ؟؟ یا همشون رتبه هات خوب بوده؟؟


اسپم میشه اگر سوالی دارید در پیام خصوصی بپرسید لطفا ولی در کل به جز سال اول که یک سال قبل از کنکورم بود و برای آشنایی رفتم سر جلسه 6 تای بعدیش خوب بوده ( 4 تاش خیلی عالی 2 تاشم خوب )

----------


## laleh74

بالاخره نفهمیدم چطور باید بخونمااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بالاخره نفهمیدم چطور باید بخونمااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟


فقط ساعتی و بدون توجه به حجم همین !

----------


## laleh74

> فقط ساعتی و بدون توجه به حجم همین !


منم اینطور میخونم...اما یه مشاورم میگفت حجمی بخون...به نظر منم ساعتی بهتره

----------


## Mr Sky

بهتره  فقط به کیفیت توجه کنید

----------

